# Peperomia sp



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

This is a Peperomia I got from a professor of mine that he collected in Brazil in 1988. Any idea on what specie it is? I haven't tried it in a viv, but it seems promising!

Thx

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------

